# u-brakes und so...



## minhang (18. Januar 2007)

hallo,
da hier ja regelmässig alte rahmen aufgebaut werden, würde mich mal interessieren, wie mit der problematik der alten u-brake vorrichtungen umgegangen wird. gibt es noch einen hersteller, der diese herstellt? würden auch bmx-u.brakes gehen? gibt es eine möglichkeit v-brakes zu verwenden? oder geht ihr dann alle den hydraulischen magura weg?
fragen über fragen

best
minhang


----------



## Valen (18. Januar 2007)

Moin!
In der Regel werden an die Rahmen die originalen U-Brakes verbaut, von denen sind eigentlich noch genug im Umlauf. 
BMX U-Brakes unterscheiden sich etwas in den Sockeln, kann dazu aber nicht mehr sagen, da ich das noch nicht probiert habe. (->SuFu)
Die Magura U-Brake Adapter (ich glaube das sind die D-Adapter) sind sehr rar, manche haben deshalb die Standard Evo-Adapter angepasst, was wohl ganz ordentlich funktioniert.

Eine Möglichkeit Cantis oder gar V-Brakes auf die U-Brake Sockel zu montieren gibt es definitiv nicht.

Gruss Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (18. Januar 2007)

Valen hat es gut zusammengefasst. Ich habe mittlerweile alles, was man an diesen Socheln befestigen kann, gefahren. Am Ende komme ich immer wieder auf eine U-Brake wie die alte Deore oder im Idealfall die XT II mit dem integrierten Booster zurück. Kool Stop Supra 2 drauf und das bremst gut genug für mich.

Magura geht mit leicht aufgefeilten Adaptern - U-Brake-Sockel sind etwas dicker! - die man dann um 180 Grad dreht, also oben muss nach unten, weil die Bremse ja unterhalb der Sockel sitzen muss. Geht auch, ist aber nicht so schön und mann kann keinen Schnellspanner verwenden.

Wurde im Forum schon alles erläutert und auch bebildert, such einfach mal 

Edit: Bin ja kein Unmensch, hier Bilder zum Thema Magura:


----------



## tomasius (18. Januar 2007)

... und hier die erwähnte XT II U-Brake












Gruß, Tom


----------



## minhang (18. Januar 2007)

super, vielen dank ersteinmal.
die u-brakes wären auch mein favorit, allerdings habe ich schon sehr lange keine mehr bei ebay oder auch nur irgedwo unter google gefunden.... ich habe zwar noch eine, allerdings ist diese kurz vor aufgabe 

best
minhang


----------



## kingmoe (18. Januar 2007)

minhang schrieb:


> super, vielen dank ersteinmal.
> die u-brakes wären auch mein favorit, allerdings habe ich schon sehr lange keine mehr bei ebay oder auch nur irgedwo unter google gefunden.... ich habe zwar noch eine, allerdings ist diese kurz vor aufgabe
> 
> best
> minhang



Ich habe noch eine. Interesse? Dann Rest per PN, bin aber erst morgen wieder online.


----------



## versus (18. Januar 2007)

könnte evtl. auch noch eine (deore) besorgen. falls bedarf einfach bescheid geben - ist allerdings nicht meine und ich müsste erst mal nachhaken, ob die noch zum verkazf steht.


----------



## cleiende (18. Januar 2007)

So, bei Ebay gibt es U-Brakes selten?
Komisch, habe vor 10 Tagen eine XT II U-Brake bei ebay.de gekauft. War auch nicht besonders teuer.
Bei ebay.co.uk tauchen die auch oft genug auf.


----------



## Emmental (25. März 2007)

Wie ist denn die genaue Bezeichnung der richtigen KoolStop-Bremsbeläge,
bzw. wo gibt es die?

Danke für Antworten!

Bei meinen lokalen Händlern habe ich mir schon die Hacken abgelaufen, und im Web sind sie zumindest nicht unter Belägen für U-Brakes aufgeführt. Die alten KoolStop (vom Vorbesitzer) sind vom Profil her runter, aus Not habe ich neue Shimano-Bremsschuhe für V-Brakes reingefrickelt (passen eigentlich nicht wirklich, vor allem ist die Bremswirkung mau, dafür sind sie fies laut und zerfressen die Felge).


----------



## kingmoe (25. März 2007)

Emmental schrieb:


> Wie ist denn die genaue Bezeichnung der richtigen KoolStop-Bremsbeläge,
> bzw. wo gibt es die?
> 
> Danke für Antworten!
> ...



Ich hatte die von meinem Local Dealer. Ich glaube aber, das "Supra 2" wohl die Gummi-Mischung ist?! Denn auch andere Beläge haben diese Bezeichnung. Meine sehen auch wie für V-Brake und funzen super.Die müssten es sein:

http://www.bike-components.de/catalog/Bremsschuhe+Supra+II

Shimano ist ja bekannt dafür, Alu-Späne aus der Felge zu ziehen, also schmeiß die Teile weg!


----------



## DieÖligeKette (25. März 2007)

Also ich habe an BMX Rädern oft die XT U-Bremse gefahren,
Montage und Funktion ohne Probleme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LLcoolfreak (1. April 2007)

Da ich mir einen alten Avalanche neu aufbaue - hätte ich interesse an einer schwarzen XT II, hat vielleicht noch jemand eine?
Möchte ungern die Exage verbauen, welche ich noch rumliegen habe.


----------



## DieÖligeKette (7. April 2007)

Keine Panik 

Bremsen gibts noch hier und hier.
Oder in jedem anderen gut sortierten BMX Shop,
auch XT Bremsen sollten irgendwo dabei sein, einfach mal anfragen.


----------



## alf2 (8. August 2007)

Ich grabe den Thread wieder aus, weil ich heute auch am Zusammenbau einer XT II U-brake gescheitert. Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, ob ich alle Teile habe. Hat jemand von euch eine Explosionszeichung, oder eine Teileliste, damit ich das überprüfen kann?

Am Foto von Thomasius scheinen auf den Cantisockeln noch so Dinger mit einem Sechskant drauf zu sein. Die sind bei mir nicht dabei!


----------



## tomasius (8. August 2007)

Ich werde morgen mal alle Teile einer XT II U-Brake einstellen.

Gruß, Tom


----------



## alf2 (10. August 2007)

Ja bitte!
Ich warte schon dringend drauf!

Fein wären auch ein paar Worte, wie man das Ding einbaut, oder ein Link. Bisher habe ich nur Einbauanleitungen für DiaCompe U-brakes gefunden.


----------



## tomasius (10. August 2007)

Bitteschön.  

Eine komplette XT II U-Brake.






Gruß, Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alf2 (11. August 2007)

Vielen Dank!

Offenbar fehlen mir die beiden schwarzen Scheiben, die neben den Schrauben liegen und das silberne Distanzstück, dass links neben dem Bremsarm liegt.

Werde ich mal die Suche nach den Teilen machen.

Liebe Grüsse
Andreas


----------



## tomasius (11. August 2007)

Die beiden Scheiben sind aus Plastik und sie brechen gerne.  
Ohne die Scheiben funktioniert die U-Brake allerdings nicht (Eigenversuch). 

Gruß, Tom


----------

